# Fishing comp



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, I am sorry to bring this up again but I promise this will be the last time and I beg that you are all tolerant for a short while why we sort this.

I have cracked the sh#ts with the shop that was going to sponsor the comp as they were not big on communication and after making all kinds of promises were too hard to pin down for a commitment. Also they were based on the Gold Coast and after hearing how Anaconda and Milan at Pro Catch is looking after our members I thought stuff them, letÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s look after those that look after us. So my question is this and again this is the last time I will bring this up (promise).

What format do you guys want the comp to follow? One week, two weeks or all month. I personally am without an opinion and just want to sort this once and for all so we can all get out there, catch some fish, have some fun and move on.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Good on ya Scott. I don't think you have to beg for tolerance. You are trying to do the right thing and this sort of stuff is just part of wanting to move forward. It is beaut we have opportunity for input.

Now about the comps, because I am an opinionated so-and-so, I reckon we should . . . um . . . . Actually, at the moment, I am not sure. I think I would go for some kind of shorter time as then I can look forward to it and get excitied about it coming up and use it for an excuse to get out and fish. [The other weeks I have to get out and practice for the comp :wink: ]

I also think what you said about fishing and having fun is a key. If the comps are organised one way and it turns out over some time not fun, then change it. No worries.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Scott,

I reckon we should look after the blokes who are looking after us. I agree with troppo, the comp should be fun.

Mate i don't care what the duration is. I get about every second week end off so should be fine what ever the members decide they want.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmm, scott you are in a pickle there eh.

Well , reckon that IMHO that the comp can run all month but the member nominates the week that he or she wishes to fish within that month. I think that gives the flexibility of the whole month but nails down a specific week within it for the entrant to fish. :shock:



> I get about every second week end off


Hairy , you don't need every second weekend off , do you?? :wink:


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

GoodOnya Scott: I too believe we should support those who support us.

As for time, I'm EZ! Having said that, I would suggest a two week period might be good - something to aim for.

Cheers
Duncan


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

hi scott
iam with you guys support those that support us. maybe ask milan for some sort of sponsor . i will see he tomorow my mate is going to order a yak from him . time on the comp. 4 weeks mayby gives me time to get on the water . weather , work ect. thanks tommy


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

PeterJ said:


> Well , reckon that IMHO that the comp can run all month but the member nominates the week that he or she wishes to fish within that month. I think that gives the flexibility of the whole month but nails down a specific week within it for the entrant to fish. :shock:


Have always felt a comp should be a fixed short term, and this idea, and the chance to nominate your own week gives each member flexibility with their other social and family commitments.

I've seen it work in the past, and have seen it's success.

I'm saying this being aware I won't be competing, as I've said before on other threads on the subject


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Dodge said:


> Have always felt a comp should be a fixed short term, and this idea, and the chance to nominate your own week gives each member flexibility with their other social and family commitments.


I agree with Richo, owing to variable rosters I would like to be able to nominate a time that suits when the family and work let me go fishing :roll:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Without trying to complicate things any further what about this idea.
We could have a week long comp, every week of the month, but only monthly winners drawn from the say 4 weekly events. This way everyone gets a chance to go in at least one of the 'heat' weekly events in the month.
Hope that made sense.
So like this, theres four weekly comps per month, by the end of the month or shortly after everyone has their entries in their selected week and the winners are chosen then.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Im a follower of the KISS theory.

The first weekend of every month. If you cant make it then too bad.

If that weekend happens to be adjacent to a public holiday(s) then those extra days can also be included.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

I like Breambo's idea


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

I like Richo's idea, and I think it would work well.

Nominate your weekend by way of posting to the topic with your chosen dates, and then your locked in.

I can see the logic behind having a one week only type arrangement, but I think if too many are not able to fish on the given weekend the comp will fizzle and participation will drop as people lose interest.

Richo's method will ensure everyone has a chance to participate, and most of us manage to get out once a month so participation should be steady.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUKfUXoAAAtXgAASQAcAIBAgL2/eoCAASImmptBNNoR6EaFGmgAAABBzdGM6RSW6g/iYwbLkyFLKRQ7O99vdk1igYD5dJm7jbmEwvBRBD3juJdB0hH4u5IpwoSCFPqL0


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Scott,

Once this topic has been open a little while and everyone has had their say, might be a good idea to have a sticky poll so everyone can vote.

The result will be clearer this way


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Has'nt that already been done?? :?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Has it?.....

I must have missed it if there was an actual poll?


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's the link http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2382 (wait a second...... it was'nt a sticky poll though)

Do you mean include everyones ideas in the poll?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

When this comp idea was first raised it seemed like an easy enough thing to organise and was overwhelmingly supported by a lot of members. The Keep It Simple Stupid! (KISS) theory was our first priority and I was happy enough to take over the organisation of this comp for the benefit of all.

The first month we ran the comp over one weekend (first weekend of the month - May). There were some good entries and it seemed as though the members liked the idea.

The next month I had some feedback that members working weekends were missing out so we extended the comp period to a full week (1st-7th of the Month) to include a weekend period and a midweek period. This format 'hopefully' allowed the majority of members to get out for a fish, and again was welcomed by most members.

The fact that the June 'competition week' coincided with some pretty lousy weather and conditions around the country didn't help entries, but we did receive 6 or so entries and it seemed as though many members did get out for a fish (albeit not catching much)

Then the whole comp scenario took a nosedive. We were told that not getting enough entries 'looked bad' for AKFF. We were told that 'potential sponsors' wouldn't support us if we only got a few entries every month. A poll was run because of the above reasons which was voted on and the decision was reached to run it for the full month.

I'd like to mention again here that I'm in support of the week-long scenario, however as competition organiser I was happy to go with whatever the MAJORITY of members voted on.

I think that its fairly obvious that most members don't give a stuff about winning prizes (and that's not why the comp was set up in the first place). The comp was set up to 'encourage' members out onto the water with 'bragging rights' at stake. I don't know about you blokes, but I love seeing what other guys are catching around Australia from their yaks, and this 'one week a month' structure allowed all members to compare what was being caught by others *at the same time* in other parts of the country.

If prizes do come along (donated by members or whatever) then that's great and is a bonus, but it shouldn't be the driving force behind the comp.

I'm happy to continue organising this comp (we even have a dedicated section on the forum index now!) but I'd suggest that we get back to simple rules, a week long period and a bit of FUN! The month long period seemed to put an end to this 'fun' aspect, and turned a lot of members off.

Keep in mind that most other fishing comps (Social Bream comps etc) are run on the 'one day a month 7am-1pm format', so by AKFF having a week long entry window it gives our members a much better chance to get out for a yakfish.

And for those who can't get out during comp week - no offence but sorry and bad luck!! Making an effort, planning ahead, looking forward and preparing for the comp is half the fun.

May I propose that the comp gets back to the first week of each month (1st - 7th of the month irrespective of what days they fall upon). I'm happy to continue coordinating the comp on this basis and suggest that we start again next Tuesday 1st August with entries closing on Monday 7th August

Thoughts?


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Davey G- I am more than happy with the week long idea  .


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

BJT said:


> Here's the link http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2382 (wait a second...... it was'nt a sticky poll though)
> 
> Do you mean include everyones ideas in the poll?


Thanks BJT,

My memory finally kicked in, I recall this poll now.

Results were pretty decisive......

Alot of the guys here arent lucky enough to have heaps of spare time due to both work and family commitments......which I think is reflected in the results


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I'll support the majorities decision, or any decision for that matter.
But if its a 1 weekend format I cant enter because of work, I was thinking before to give everyone the most chances of entering over the month whatever their personal timeframe.
Just an idea, I'll be quiet now. 
Other than that I'd go for the 1 weeker


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I agree with Davey G. The comp seemed to fizzle a bit when it was extended to the month long format. Set dates over a 7 day period sounds pretty fair and should allow most members the chance to participate.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I'm going with the 1 week fishing comp. This allows members to organise the weekend off to plan their fishing assault. Like most people, I work a rostered weekend, so this means I will miss some comps, so what, at least I will still get out and have a fish on non comp days.

I am looking forward to the Big W trip, it's possibly not on a comp day, so what, but I will be out meeting new akff members, have a drink or two, share some stories and doing something I love to do, Kayakfishing. Do what ever is neccessary, but lets get this comp going so we all can enjoy it.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm with Davey G too. First week of each month. I much prefer having a set period to plan for & look forward to.

But I'm happy to go along with whatever is decided. I just wanna go fishing again...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

A DECISION HAS BEEN REACHED TO CONTINUE THE WEEK LONG COMP FORMAT rather than the month long period.

First week of each month will be official comp period. Next (August) comp starts next Tuesday 1st and goes through until Monday 7th August

A new thread in Fishing Comp section will be started which is where entries should be submitted

I ENCOURAGE AS MANY MEMBERS AS POSSIBLE TO SUPPORT THIS COMP otherwise it WILL BE DISCONTINUED if we do not get ENOUGH SUPPORT. Any fish caught during this period will be eligible for comp entry, so please take photos and post in this thread.

Thanks guys and good luck! But most of all DON'T FORGET TO HAVE FUN!


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Sounds good fellas, I havnt had an entry in a comp yet, so I'll be trying my darnest for this one


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool, i'll also be trying my best to get some big fish next week!!!!!


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Starts tomorrow. 8)


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Damn, i'm going kayaking from 8:30 am till 5:00 pm 2day  .


----------

